#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Vrouw zoekt vrome intelligente man

## Socrates_

Salam, ik ben opzoek naar een intelligente vrome man. Wat ik daarmee bedoel, is een man die gesprekken kan voeren over verschillende onderwerpen en die graag 'out of the box' denkt. Verder zou ik graag willen dat hij vroom is en het geloof op de eerste plaats zet en als het kan kuis is (ben ik ook). Andere criteria..Het liefst niet korter dan 1m80, nooit getrouwd geweest. Amazigh/Berber zijn. Niet bekrompen.Zelfkennis bezitten.Tussen 32-39. Ik weet dat het een hele waslijst is.  :grote grijns:  Wie ben ik? Ik ben naar horen zeggen een aantrekkelijke intelligente vrouw van 29 jaar. In mijn dagelijkse leven ben ik bezig met mijn opleiding en werk. Ik ben 1m70 en weeg 66kg. Ik heb lang bruin haar en een lichte huid. Verder ben ik zorgzaam, geduldig en hou van (hevige) intellectuele discussies. Ik ben een vrouw die graag een gezin wil starten, dus mannen die willen daten kunnen wegblijven. Enkel mannen die serieus aan een toekomst willen denken mogen me pm'en. Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Socrates_

De opmaak veranderd steeds. Excuses voor de rommelige tekst!

----------


## Socrates_

Willen diegene die niet aan het gezochte profiel voldoen niet pm'en. Bespaart ons beide tijd. En de "ewa alles goed? Gaan we trouwen?" figuren mogen hun 'creativiteit' ergens anders gaan afvuren. 😁

----------


## AitsaidMannetje

Gooi jezelf in de maas a mizan

----------


## Socrates_

> Pittige dame, I like it. Ik voldoe aan al je eisen. Ik ben 34-jarige universitair geschoolde man van 1.92m. Ik ben daarnaast een trotse Amazigh. Interesse?


Al mijn eisen? Kuis? 😁Hogergeschoold wil trouwens niet zeggen dat zij ook altijd daadwerkelijk intelligent zijn. Hoewel er wel sterke correlaties is tussen inteligentie en hooggeschoold zijn.

----------


## Socrates_

> Gooi jezelf in de maas a mizan


Neen, maar bedankt voor je vriendelijk aanbod. Voor jou ook een gezegende Ramadaan.

----------


## SmartM

Azul zuster. Graag zou ik willen weten of je reeds iemand hebt ontmoet? Indien dit niet het geval is ben ik zeer geinteresseerd. Hoor het graag van via een pm.

----------

